# The day has come!Enclosure is finished!(extremely pic HEAVY)



## jmiles50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just finished my new enclosure for Asami today, and I wanted to show it off :roon Figured I'd start from the begining and show everyone my process. Maybe it'll help others. Hope you enjoy :-D 


















































<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/jmiles50/Asami/Picture860.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp22 ... ure860.jpg</a><!-- m -->[/img]

































































































































Well,that's it :!: Hope everyone enjoyed :-D


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 30, 2009)

bravo sir! well done!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 30, 2009)

very well done


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazing, all I gotta say. You did awesome. Asami will love her new castle.


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 30, 2009)

Freakin awesome! What kind of hide is that?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 1, 2009)

looks great man. hope she doesn't bite into that romex when she gets bigger!


----------



## Suzanne (May 1, 2009)

That looks real nice. I like.


----------



## i0r (May 1, 2009)

Good job man! Very nice enclosure.


----------



## FoxxCola (May 1, 2009)

Looks awesome! Asami seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## jmiles50 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks sooooooooo much everyone :!: First thing, I have to give alot of the credit for this thing to Mr.RehabRalphy :!: Without his tutorial It wouldn't be this nice :!: Thanks bro, you ROCK :roon The hide I have in there is just from my local herp store(Arizona Reptile Center). They're awesome there, and always very helpful!

p.s.thanks Redearth, I'll keep that in mind and see what I can do about the exposed romex(if it becomes an issue) :-D


----------



## Beasty (May 1, 2009)

Really nice! I'll be building here soon too. I've got to wait to move I think though.
So in the next couple weeks, it'll happen.(finally) I think I'll do something similar but insulated with paint on the inside and stain on the outside...maybe, we'll see how much cash appears at the the time. :lol: 
Nice work!


----------



## jmiles50 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, plan carefully cause my cost almost doubled what it was predicted to be!!!:/


----------



## olympus (May 2, 2009)

Holly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :yik :yik :app :app


----------



## wanderlei (May 2, 2009)

Hi, great job...looks fantastic! Can you tell me how much your enclosure weighs, did you use sheet rock and if so,where, what thickness plywood, and what was the type of paint that you used? Thank you for your time.

Derek


----------



## jmiles50 (May 3, 2009)

I don't know how much it weigh's, but it's gotta be 300-400 lbs(with substrate and everything in it). It's really heavy, but I cant be completely sure. I didn't use any sheetrock, just 5/8in. plywood and 2x4's. The measurments are 3x3x6. I first used Killz primor to seal it, and then I used a glossy coat for the inside and a matte coat on the outside. I used the glossy for the inside because I help it add's to help seal it. Any other question's feel free to ask.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 3, 2009)

It looks really good i am trying to figure out how i want to build my tegu's cage i have built 3 beardie cages that are 4x2x2 i will probably use the same setup just make it bigger.


----------



## ashesc212 (May 4, 2009)

Wow, you did a great job! I love it! 

That seems to be right, weight-wise. I have a Boamaster 7x3x3 enclosure for my tegu and it's 350 lbs!


----------



## Dom3rd (May 9, 2009)

That is absolutely amazing


----------



## jmiles50 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## 31drew31 (May 10, 2009)

Looks really good man! Thats pretty much exactly what im about to build. Just a question though. I see you only used one stud on the bottom, with the weight of the substrate do you think that will be enough support it and not have it rot out the plywood and break through? Im just trying to figure out how I wanna do my bottom.


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 10, 2009)

31drew31 said:


> Looks really good man! Thats pretty much exactly what im about to build. Just a question though. I see you only used one stud on the bottom, with the weight of the substrate do you think that will be enough support it and not have it rot out the plywood and break through? Im just trying to figure out how I wanna do my bottom.



Well Ill just say this, I did an 8x4x3 with the same tutorial (its on the site in the enclosure section), and I used alot of support on the bottom and top so I could put alot in it and on top of it. Now his cage isnt as wide or long so im sure that one support is fine, unless he plans on putting stuff on top. Never hurts to add more than needed just incase. As for the wood rotting away, that is what the KILZ2 primer is for, it seals the wood allowing it to be unaffected by water/humidity and reduces chipping, along with the glossy coat of paint. Wont have to worry about those things. And again Jmiles, awesome job man !


----------



## carcharios (Jun 2, 2009)

Is the intention of this cage something that he can hibernate in as well or are you going to move him into another bin for those purposes?

Carcharios


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jun 2, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> 31drew31 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks really good man! Thats pretty much exactly what im about to build. Just a question though. I see you only used one stud on the bottom, with the weight of the substrate do you think that will be enough support it and not have it rot out the plywood and break through? Im just trying to figure out how I wanna do my bottom.
> ...



Correct, so far I've had this cage for about 2 years outside now. Doing just fine, no chipping. The removable "sun roof" door is warping a bit, but that's because of it being so flimsy, not because of paint issues.

I believe I used 5 supports on the bottom. Only 1 on top. More is way better.


----------

